

Job Seeking Hacker Gets 30 Months In Prison - DealisIN
http://www.securityweek.com/hacker-gets-30-months-trying-hack-his-way-job-marriott

======
chashaz
Sounds more like a script kiddie than a hacker...a true hacker is not this
pathetic & doesn't reveal his identity.

